# 1995, 62cm, MX Leader for sale



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm selling my MX Leader for 200 dollars to anyone who is interested. Check out the ad in the RBR classified. Here are some pics of it.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

John, email sent. 

Chris


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Sold it to a guy in Colorado!*

Attention all Eddy Merckx MX leaders proponents, Eddy sold within 12 hours of placing the ad, not surprising given the price and the circumstances: the wife wanted it out of the garage immediately! The buyer made out like a bandit, enjoy the legendary ride of the MX Leader. Best wishes, John


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

the wife is brutal. And $200 for a complete classic MX leader with vintage dura ace, I'd run out of there like a bandit too! That price is so cheap i'd feel like I stole it (if i were the buyer). 

Why are wives so overpowering?? Could you have done that to her? Tell her to clean out the closet full of handbags and shoes IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

From a common sense point of view, you've a valid point. I own another newer 1998 Mx Leader, and a 2003 E. Merckx titanium time trial bike. Eddy's are omnipresent in the garage. We have a single car garage with five bikes in it. The red MX leader had been hanging upside down for years without use. Additionally, I just bought a used 2003 Giant aluminum compact with 9 speed ultegra for a smoking deal from a club rider. I have never been on an aluminum bike. Playing the devil's advocate, my brutal wife had a valid arguement.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Given you already have many bikes, then yes, it is only logical the oldie had to go.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

So how do you like the TT Merckx? 

I have a MX Leader TT frame and fork on the way. Am contemplating my build route. Do you have it set up for TT or for road use? And I agree, if it's been hanging upside down for a few years and taking up space, the boss had a valid point.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

CLudlow,
Did you mean you have a MX Leader road frame and fork on the way and you are pondering whether to add aero bars or not? Reference my TT E.Merckx frame, stay in the Merckx forum, but go to page 2, scroll down until you see thread entitled, "Merckx Candy". There are numerous pictures of my Merckx time trial frame for your viewing pleasure


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice TT ride....

And good find for Axel's ride. I actually have a MX Leader TT frame and fork on the way and just picked up a "regular" MX leader frame. I will post some pics soon. Also just completed "tune-up" on a late 80's/early 90's (have to check with merckx.be) Corsa Extra that I got for a good price (steal) with Campy Record. Just put the pedals on tonight and took it for a quick spin. Other than needing a few adjustments --- wow, definitely smoother than my Giant TCR C. To be honest once I build up the Leader(s) I am going to sell the Giant. One of the guys at the LBS said I caught the bug. I also have a Colnago Master X Light that is nearing completion.  

Too bad I missed the Leader you had. And by the way I'm up north of you in Redding. 

Chris


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

chris,
please post photos of MX Leader TT style frame asap, talking about original. Since my mother is Belgian, I have had numerous opportunities to visit and purchase frames at the Merckx factory in Belgium. On one occasion, I asked the rep. if he could build me a TT frame using the mxl nivachrome tubing. He (Bob) told me negative due to the size and shapes of the tubes, and the angles involved. On my last visit, I happened upon the used Axel Merckx TT frame, talking about a fortuitous moment! I paid 1500 euros for the frame and fork, mint condition, not a friggin scratch on it at the time of purchase. Regards, John


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

John, here are the preliminary photos I got. As I said, it's on the way and I will take more when it is delivered. Top tube length 59cm c-c, seat tube 58cm. And it's coming with a Shamal front wheel. 

Chris


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Chris,
Holy excrement, the frame, fork, and color are a jaw dropper! IMHO, You have the quintessential steel frame, good living my friend.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cannibal said:


> Chris,
> Holy excrement, the frame, fork, and color are a jaw dropper! IMHO, You have the quintessential steel frame, good living my friend.


Is that a big freakin dent in the top tube I see?


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Another shot from the other side. It should be here in a few days and I'll take better photos when it gets here. It has Dura Ace BB and headset. 

Bocephus - I don't believe there is a dent in the top tube of the TT frame. Do you mean Cannibal's frame he "gave away"?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

CLudlow said:


> Bocephus - I don't believe there is a dent in the top tube of the TT frame. Do you mean Cannibal's frame he "gave away"?


Yah whichever frame that was in the first pic below...big dent on the top tube. Probably still rideable though if steel.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

And thanks John  I'm anxious to get it and give it a thorough look-see.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

the dimensions on your frame are interesting, I have a year old leader that is 58.5 across the top and 60 for teh seat, it ends being a beig bike just to get the right TT, i like your setup better, any idea of the year?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

jroden,
If you are referring to my TT bike in thread "eye candy", the dimensions are as follows. TT=57.5, TT and ST merge at 57; however the ST extends above the TT another 10cm. If you measure from the BB to the top of the ST, the measurement is 67cm. I am unsure about STA . It is definetely more relaxed than a steep triathlon geometry. I'll hazard a STA guess of aproximately 74 degrees.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Eddy is back up for sale!*

The buyer from Colorado changed his mind. The price is two hundred dollars. It is a 1995, 62 cm, MX Leader complete bike, except for back tire and pedals. It has dura ace eight speed components and Mavic CXP wheels. There is a dent on the top tube. There is less than meets the eye in regards to the dent. The bike fell over indoors and hit the coffee table. There is also minor rust areas and noticeable wear and tear sctratches on the frame. Structurally, the frame is intact. Let go of the handlebars and the bike tracks perfectly straight. You can contact me via private message for contact info. I deleted it off the classified ads when the dude from Co. told me it was sold. For those of you with a brain in your head, don't pass up this opportunity to ride a legendary bike at this price. John

King Eddy has been sold again, this time for keeps in the virtual world. Thanks to all who expressed interest. Regards, John


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

John, PM sent. Chris


----------

